# Passer de os9a os x ?



## leodanum (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je voudrais savoir g une vielle tour mac G4 avec un processeur IBM, puis Je installer un OSX ?


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2010)

leodanum a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir g une vielle tour mac G4 avec un processeur IBM, puis Je installer un OSX ?
> 
> ...



Tous les G4 supportent OS X, mais aucun d'entre eux n'est doté de processeur IBM, seul Motorola a fourni des PPC 74x0 connus sous cette appellation G4, IBM, pour sa part a fourni une partie des G3, conjointement avec Motorola, et tous les G5.

Donc si c'est bien un G4, à vérifier, si sa fréquence est inférieure à 867 Mhz il ne peut aller au delà de Mac OS X 10.4.11 (Tiger). À partir de 867 Mhz, il peut aller jusqu'à Mac OS X 10.5.8 (Leopard). Si par contre, c'était un G3, il ne pourrait en aucun cas dépasser Mac OS X 10.4.11, quelle que soit sa fréquence (mais "en tour", les G3 n'ont pas dépassé 500 Mhz de toute façon si ma mémoire est bonne, et seule les tours G3 dites "blanc/bleu" peuvent faire tourner Mac OS X en 10.3 ou 10.4, pour les tours "beiges", c'est impossible à moins de revenir à l'antiquité de Mac OS X (10.2.x), et encore, j'en connais qui refusent même ça).

Toutefois, il est un autre critère à prendre en compte : la quantité de mémoire vive. Pour Mac OS X 10.3, 256 Mo est le strict minimum, pour OS X 10.4, tabler sur 512 est plus raisonnable, Leopard, lui, 1 Go est le prix du ticket d'entrée (on peut faire tourner ces systèmes avec moins, mais "travailler avec", là, ça deviendrait vite inconfortable). Plus la machine est ancienne, plus le manque de mémoire est pénalisant. Pour autant que je me souvienne, aucune version d'OS X n'accepte de s'installer si le Mac n'est pas doté d'au moins 128 Mo de Ram (256 Mo pour Tiger).

Maintenant, si tu nous en disait un peu plus sur ta configuration (menu "Pomme" -> "Informations système Apple"), ça serait plus facile de te conseiller.


----------



## leodanum (10 Décembre 2010)

Merci deja pour cette reponse je te donne plus d info quand mon cheri aur jetter un coup d oeil. Mais si j installe un os X .4 le mac ne reconnaitera pas l ipad ? Je ne connais paq trop les mac donc voila ... Mais en fait je veux reparer aussi cette tour pour pouvoir connecter mon ipad et le mettre a jour ca sera possible ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2010)

leodanum a dit:


> Merci deja pour cette reponse je te donne plus d info quand mon cheri aur jetter un coup d oeil. Mais si j installe un os X .4 le mac ne reconnaitera pas l ipad ? Je ne connais paq trop les mac donc voila ... Mais en fait je veux reparer aussi cette tour pour pouvoir connecter mon ipad et le mettre a jour ca sera possible ?



Ça dépendra du modèle précis (relis mon post précédent, je l'ai édité pendant que tu répondais).


----------

